# Did you go to the ASX Investor Hour?



## Warren Buffet II (10 February 2005)

Hi guys,

I missed the ASX Investor hour this time, so I am after some comments about it?

Can you include where did you go (Brisbane, Adelaide ..)?

Regards,


----------



## RichKid (10 February 2005)

What was the latest one on (or by whom)? I don't have the time atm to attend, always mean to but never get around to it. You can find some of the past slides/presentations on the ASX website.


----------



## doctorj (10 February 2005)

I was hoping to visit the one in Perth, but work conspired against me and I missed out on it, _once again_.


----------

